# Speakercraft sub, what's it worth?



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

I have a 10" bassx 10 from speakercraft. Anyone have any idea what this is realisticly worth? 

I found this http://cgi.ebay.com/New-SpeakerCraf...Subwoofers&hash=item518b596b35#ht_1973wt_1185

also a used one on ebay for around $300. 

I personally am not all that impressed with it and would like a PL-200. The speakercraft is in "like new" condition.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

zman said:


> I have a 10" bassx 10 from speakercraft. Anyone have any idea what this is realisticly worth?
> 
> I found this http://cgi.ebay.com/New-SpeakerCraf...Subwoofers&hash=item518b596b35#ht_1973wt_1185
> 
> ...


Not to be a jerk but it is only worth what someone is willing to pay for it. Would *I* pay $500 for a 10" 150 watt sub? Absolutely not. Would *I* pay $300 for a USED 10" 150 watt sub? No friggen way! Would I replace a 10" 150 watt sub with a PL200? Are you kidding me?:rolleyesno: 

I would suggest you place the sub on ebay for $300 OBO...See what it is worth to others. You don't have to accept. Then, I would take the cash and build a sub that will rock your world. The PL200 will leave you still wanting so nip it in the bud my friend.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

I think that it's overpriced. I honestly don't know what it's actually worth.

You can probably find a better performing sub for lower cost.


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Check audiogon.com and see if any have been (or are being) sold on there...

As for the above advice. Good or bad... I don't know... I would go with the plan that makes you happy and sounds good to you. There are plenty of people that are very happy with subs that would otherwise make some audiophiles cringe!


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

27dnast said:


> Check audiogon.com and see if any have been (or are being) sold on there...
> 
> As for the above advice. Good or bad... I don't know... I would go with the plan that makes you happy and sounds good to you. There are plenty of people that are very happy with subs that would otherwise make some audiophiles cringe!


This is probably dated, but if it's accurate it means the auction is for more than MSRP:
http://www.audioreview.com/cat/speakers/subwoofers/speakercraft/bassx-10/prd_327339_2741crx.aspx

I don't see any reviews out there on the sub.


----------



## zman (Jan 14, 2011)

I've done a lot of searches on the sub and they turn up pretty slim. This is the first time I've seen it on ebay. I don't know who would pay 600 for this sub retail, but it was barely worth the 150 I paid imo. If I can get anywhere close to that, I'll be upgrading.

As for the PL-200 lacking? Idk about that, because I'm hearing nothing but rave reviews for it. Sure a DIY sub would probably be better. I guess I'll do some searching. I think parts express has a lot of parts to DIY. So I may look into it.

Construction a box from scratch though, I don't have all the tools for that.


----------

